# LarryL9797 2021 Lawn Journal



## Larryl9797 (Mar 26, 2021)

Greetings peeps.... Here is my Lawn Journal for 2021.
Lets get into some details:
Desired Lawn: TYPE 2
Location New England, Central Connecticut
Test results: In the mail
History: After a bunch of years of not really paying attention to my lawn last fall I decided to really pay some time, money and attention to getting a lush green Lawn (TYPE 2) so in the Fall 2020 ( Early Sept) I had an overseeding service done on my lawn and rally paid attention to getting water down regularly. It was the first time that I had my neighbors give me the "you are making me look real bad" and what did you do to your lawn type questions. Here is what I have learned:

Timing is more important than.... really anything..... 
The internet is a great resource and I am not sure how anyone got a green lawn without it... -lol

Problems I see during this springs rake up:
Moss
Violets
Ground Ivy
Moles 
Pine Tree needles are probably making my lawn acidic ( tests will confirm)
uneven terrain

Used this resource as a kick start to get down: PreEM and GrubEX down before a soaking rain this weekend 3/27/2021. Since the pictures were taken, my lawn has greened up a whole bunch.

Since the back 1/3rd of my lawn does not get much sun at all, I am going to focus on the front 2/3rds and try to make the lawn the best I can.


----------



## Larryl9797 (Mar 26, 2021)

4-17: Spot Weeding with roundup. I see that the back is much worse off with Violet , creeping Charlie and Dandelions. Hit them with roundup and lets see how it goes. 
Moss is present in front and back.... 
4-19 tuned up mower and sharpened blades. Mowed front. 3.75"


----------



## Larryl9797 (Mar 26, 2021)

5/20/2021 - Sprayed Gordons for Wild Violets and Ground Ivy. 
5/23/2021 - Added fungus guard... see red thread.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

How's the wild violet doing? I've had trouble spots with that, I ended up just ripping sections out and re-seeding them.


----------



## Larryl9797 (Mar 26, 2021)

I applied Gordons Speed zone and it looks like (most)of the wild violets have dried up and died off... I see a few made it past the first spray... Will re-apply end of the week for 1 - 2 Punch..... Was a little skeptical cuz this was such a big problem, seems to be working ... I think I also got it at the right time too..... I was for sure applying my chamicals too late in the season to do any real good. Thanks!


----------

